# how good gamer you really are??



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2009)

to the topic.i was getting bored with same all those threads and all monotonic posts.therefore i came up with a kind of contest where no prices will be awarded except points.

this thread is intended for fun only therefore please try to maintain the fun factor. [/CENTER][/FONT]

RULEZ!!​
1.EVERYONE WILL GET A CHANCE TO ASK QUESTIONS.BUT FOR THAT HE HAS TO INFORM IN ADVANCE.EXMPLE:-AFTER THIS POST OF MINE THE FIRST PERSON TO REPLY 'I WANT TO ASK THE NEXT QUESTION' WILL GET THE NEXT CHANCE. (RULE NO3 WILL NOT BE APPLICABLE FOR THE FIRST TIME)
NOW REFER NEXT RULE. 

2.NOW STOP! AFTER HIS POST NO OTHER ENTRIES WILL BE ENTERTAINED!! UNTIL ANYONE COMES UP WITH A CORRECT ANSWER.

3.THE FIRST PERSON TO GIVE CORRECT ANSWER GETS THE NEXT CHANCE TO ASK QUESTION.NOW IF HE WANTS TO PASS THEN HE MUST MENTION IT. NOW FOLLOW RULE NO.1.

4.10 POINTS WILL BE AWARDED FOR A CORRECT REPLY.IT WILL CONSIST OF MANY SESSIONS EACH WILL END WITH 200 POINTS TOTAL.

5.THE FIRST PERSON TO GET MOST OF THE POINTS WIN.

6.QUESTIONS CAN BE ASKED FROM THESE PARTS ONLY:-ANY FAMOUS GAME 
DIALOGUE,LYRICS FROM ANY GAME TRACK,COMPOSER NAME,SINGER NAME AND SCREENSHOTS.QUESTIONS OTHER THAN THESE WILL NOT BE ENTERTAINED.

7.EDITED POSTS WILL BE DISQUALIFIED.

8.ONLY ONE HINT ALLOWED.

9.THIS THREAD IS FOR EVERYONE GUYS.even if i am not active each one of you should keep a track of how many point which member has got.and try to play fair.

I REPEAT PLEASE BE HONEST TO RETAIN THE FUN HERE!!

LET ME START FIRST.

_________________________ FIRST QUESTION OF SESSION1.____________

IDENTIFY THE GAME :-  THE FOLLOWING IS A LINE TAKEN FROM THE MIDDLE OF A VERY FAMOUS TRACK(TITLE/INTRO TRACK) OF A VERY FAMOUS GAME.


```
" [I]DAMAGE DONE TO THE FLESH WHAT THEY SAID IN THE NAME OF THE.
DAMAGE DONE TO THE HEART ITS THE START OF THE END!"[/I]
```

HINT :- GENRE: HORROR. (IT ALMOST HOLDS THE ANSWER)

SCOREBOARD

vamsi:- 20 points
max_demon:- 10 points​


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 1, 2009)

^ermn! Silent Hill??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2009)

The song is from Silent Hill: Home Coming.

Answer my Question..

In which Game you can read the lines that were told in Bhagavat Geetha in the skies??? And name those lines.

Hint: PS2, Sequel, SCEA, Golden Joystick , 2.44Million copies sold. God..I am very generous.. to give these urns as hints.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2009)

god of war?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2009)

No expectations please. Tell the Exact Name and the lines.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 1, 2009)

God Of War II : Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh , this is spartaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 1, 2009)

Max.. yes It is from God of War 2... The message is..

"Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds"

The developers words about this message:  The quote in the sky is from the Hindu scripture, the Bhagavad-Gita. It was later famously quoted by the American physicist J. Robert Oppenheimer to describe the first nuclear bomb test on July 16, 1945.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 1, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> The song is from Silent Hill: Home Coming.
> 
> Answer my Question..
> 
> ...



alright. 

btw please give one hint only.

guys please read the rules.

btw

10 points to vamsi and max_demon.
next turn max_demon.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Nov 3, 2009)

great game quan chi....

how about this ....name the game where you battled though a netherworld known as Oneiros and later though an alternate dimension called eternal autumn ....no hints ....this is almost too easy..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2009)

It's Clive Barker's Undying.

P.S: Don't post the questions in a way that one can find it easily by googling. 

My question..

'Fear the wrath of the god'

In which game the above lines are pronounced and who pronounces it?


----------



## Most Wanted (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry for breaking rules, but needed.
Seeing every one is asking same types of questions...Again & again only "Dialogs" from the games.
What a hell man??
Dont repeat same types of questions.
>>>My example question:
From which hollywood movie the idea, character(niko), action, environment, styles has been taken in GTA 4?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 3, 2009)

I think it was inspired by a character in Behind Enemy Lines. I think I saw it some where on the INTERNET long ago.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 3, 2009)

hope your post no 10 is correct.check the scoreboard.



Most Wanted said:


> Sorry for breaking rules, but needed.
> Seeing every one is asking same types of questions...Again & again only "Dialogs" from the games.
> What a hell man??
> Dont repeat same types of questions.
> ...



since max_demon havent said anything and its been long therefore his turn of asking question is cancelled.allright guys this is the current question.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 3, 2009)

Angeles and demons?


----------



## Most Wanted (Nov 4, 2009)

^^wrong...Next one please!


----------



## sxyadii (Nov 4, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It's Clive Barker's Undying.
> 
> My question..
> 
> ...



*Brutal Legend*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 4, 2009)

sxyadii said:


> *Brutal Legend*



nope. It's Jin kazama in Tekken 5.

@MW, reveal it ASAP!!!


----------



## Most Wanted (Nov 4, 2009)

vamsi_krishna said:


> @MW, reveal it ASAP!!!



Ok ok..
>>>The name of this movie is:  "Crank".
Must watch for all Gta 4 fans...After viewing this movie, you will automatically feel it is gta 4... Hero "shebby" is the total copy of niko...Who is infected with chinies poision & and tries for survival of his life...


----------



## max_demon (Nov 5, 2009)

my turn maybe :

this game has a notable reception and the infamous "YOU'RE WINNER !" screen.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 5, 2009)

^ Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 5, 2009)

^ ya.. image googling for 1Min is enough to find it out.

Sincere Request to Posters: Please Cross search for the answer and find whether if you can find the answer with your question over internet or not. If you succeeded in getting the answer change the way you present your question.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 12, 2009)

Is it my turn to ask a question??
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Q. Identify the guy and the game

*img694.imageshack.us/img694/5148/catsgf.jpg

Hint: He's a boss and the game is a FPS


----------



## Aspire (Nov 12, 2009)

No one could answer????


----------



## Aspire (Nov 13, 2009)

No one could answer???


----------



## Aspire (Nov 19, 2009)

No one could answer???


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2009)

Reminds me of the boss in VirtuaCop2


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2009)

I think it is Virtual Cop2... that game which you played with a mouse corsair, and the comp moved for you... this boss throwed orange explosive blobs at you from the top of a crate.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 21, 2009)

^Both are right but thewisecrap gave the answer first
Your turn!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2009)

Hell! This thread's great. Let's keep it alive, eh? Which games is this famous slogan from? "Adapt to Survive"?


----------



## rohitshubham (Nov 30, 2009)

um..... crysis
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
now tell 
Is a man not entitled to the sweat of his brow!?, No says the man in washington it belongs to the poor, no says the man at the vatican, it belongs to God. No says the man in Moscow.... It belongs to everyone!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Is a man not entitled to the sweat of his brow!?, No says the man in washington it belongs to the poor, no says the man at the vatican, it belongs to God. No says the man in Moscow.... It belongs to everyone!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
now tell
"Is a man not entitled to the sweat of his brow!?, No says the man in washington it belongs to the poor, no says the man at the vatican, it belongs to God. No says the man in Moscow.... It belongs to everyone!"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 30, 2009)

^Bingo! But, difficult Q for me.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 30, 2009)

Too difficult for me to, but I found out the answer. I guess questions that google cannot answer should be a check before you post.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 1, 2009)

it was difficult for me too as i havent played that game.

anyways an excellent question.but unfortunately i found it in the google.

guys the game is very famous and is unique.


----------



## amitash (Dec 1, 2009)

@rohitshubham your answer: bioshock, ill neva fget tat quote

My ques: "Dont get mad, get even" is a quote from which game?


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2009)

^^Deus Ex.....


----------



## amitash (Dec 2, 2009)

^wrong.. 

maybe its in tat game too but i was thinkin diffly... its an extremely popular game


----------



## mayanksharma (Dec 3, 2009)

amitash said:


> @rohitshubham your answer: bioshock, ill neva fget tat quote
> 
> My ques: "Dont get mad, get even" is a quote from which game?


COD4 Modern Warfare or COD 4 Modern Warfare 2, i guess! Has to be one of them. 
May be its from the latter. 

Ok, here is an easy question:
"Name the game in which you can pee on someone's face!!" 
Hint:
One of the most notorious, violent and controversial FPS of all time.


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2009)

^^Postal ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2009)

What's this? 
"I ain't buyin' that 'locate and evacuate' bullsh*t anymore." Maybe y'all know this. May. Be.


----------



## jithin.rao (Dec 27, 2009)

That should be Crysis.


----------



## ashwamedh (Jan 8, 2010)

wow...hardcore gamers here  Anyone played ArmA2? thats one awesome game guys! really true to life military sim. You should try it out sometime and the multiplayer is stunning!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 15, 2010)

Be gone spammer.. Any way you gave bump to the thread.

My question..

What was the cost of the rig that ran very first computer based game. And what was the original purpose of the computer?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2010)

^Tell me. 

"In for a penny, in for a Phucin' pound!". Not for 'Game You are Currently Addicted to' thread comers. For general Gamerz.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 15, 2010)

@Nvidia..

Answer for my question is...

First every computer based video game was invented in 1962 called 'Space Wars', created by a student of MIT named Steve Russell. It was only playable on a $ 8million main frame computer which was used to calculate missile trajectories.

Answer for your question is..

Sean.. in that amusement club.. I think he says it in initial stages of the game where you have to go and free a prisoner.. if i remember it correctly.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2010)

^That Q ain't for ye 'cause ye'r a regular visitor of that sticky thread. 

OK. "I thought we ended this war yesterday."


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 16, 2010)

you should not add distinct qualifier for a question. Every one is eligible for answering that.

I guess it is my turn now.. and my question is..

What is the first game that played in multiple colors ?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 16, 2010)

^Don't know my Q, eh?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 16, 2010)

omg! was that a question? I thought it is a predetermined statement you are telling to me. Please do tell that you are asking a question before asking a question next time and BTW, i don't know the answer and neither have patience to google it.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 16, 2010)

^OK. I'll do that from now on.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 1, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It's Clive Barker's Undying.
> 
> P.S: Don't post the questions in a way that one can find it easily by googling.
> 
> ...


 

that TEKKEN ,lines of devil jin


----------



## rohitshubham (Feb 3, 2010)

I think your country calls that collateral damage.
Name the game???
And the speaker


----------



## Goten (Feb 4, 2010)

What the hell.
LOL.


----------

